
Ask HN: Which technology/language learn to dive into CS even more? - genbit
As a software engineer in Web, I worked with many technologies over the last 10 years, from server-side Perl&#x2F;PHP&#x2F;Python to frontend with all it&#x27;s fancy JS ecosystem. 
Recently my wife started taking computer science classes in Community college, and I helped her with assembly assignments. I mean, I studied it in college myself, but all it got buried in everyday work.
I really enjoyed learning more about assembly again and it&#x27;s helping me at my everyday work — making my mind more open and solve problems faster.<p>Which languages can you recommend I should look to continue to improve myself as engineer? Better based on own expirience.
======
brudgers
The Racket ecosystem.

1\. Because Racket is mainly developed in universities, it gets used to
implement many computer science concepts by professors, graduate students and
undergrads.

2\. Because Racket is based on Scheme it's heritage as a teaching language
goes back to _Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs_.

4\. Since Racket is a lisp, all the CS concepts from lambda calculus to
garbage collection to self modifying code to runtime reflection are readily
available.

5\. Generally, the quality of information provided by Google will be high and
will tend to be relevant to CS concepts because of the way the other factors
shape the community. It is sort of at the other end of the spectrum from
javascript where volume and an embrace of whatever is new swamps the
conversation.

Good luck

~~~
genbit
Thanks, Racket is something I knew about, but never considered learning. Will
take a look.

